# Neck-Thru Body SG Replica...



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

hey guys...i'm sure this will be a once in a while update because it's a spare time kind of thing. the more i research, the more i will do and update. :yes:
thanks for looking :thumbsup:
padauk, rock maple & walnut:

here goes...


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*...*

more,
1st is walnut...which will be the wings on my headstock and a filler strip between neck and body...sweet find from a banister we replaced! my buddy used most of it for his neck.
2nd is how sad it is to see padauk go from bright orange to brown :thumbdown:


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*oops...*

since i mistakenly posted in the finishing section, now that i have your attention...
HOW DO I KEEP PADAUK THE BRIGHT BEAUTIFUL ORANGE? is there a certain finish that will keep it that way longer? see above pics.

and if you can, move to project showcase hahaha im such a turd! :huh:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

put a UV protectant finish on it is the only way I can think of, though Paduak may be one of the "air reacting" woods. I'm pretty sure it's UV though, so if you want it to stay orange, go with a UV poly finish or something like that.

Looks like a great guitar so far.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*finish line...*

when i got it from the lumber yard it was an orangey brown but when i cut it open...WHOA! its been in a corner of my garage out of sunlight so it may be the "air reacting" type. only parts that stayed orange were the parts that had something sitting on it or what it was sitting on keeping the "air" or UV from getting to it. ive heard there was NO WAY to keep it orange (even says the wood whisperer) but there are a few finishes that will slow the process. i wanna keep a light finish so when it turns brown i can just take it apart and give it a quick sanding to bring out the orange again...make sense?!?!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

If things on top of it kept that part more orange then it's definitely a UV reaction. Spar varnish, while not a great finish for guitars will help slow the reaction.


----------



## Elias Graves (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice build. Loves me some SGs!

EG


----------

